# Ask.audio/academy sub-page does not display in Chrome



## EdwardG (Dec 11, 2019)

The website ask.audio/academy sub-page does not display using Chrome. It does display with Firefox and Edge. I do not see content other than the menus (which do not work). I have deleted the cache; disabled all extensions; disabled anti-virus (Kaspersky); updated Chrome; ran anti-virus/malware scan; and deleted all Chrome data and reinstalled Chrome (it worked at that point, but when I logged into Chrome the problem came back).

Ask Audio is not familiar with the problem. Any suggestions?

TYIA


----------



## EdwardG (Dec 11, 2019)

When I browse in Kasperky's protected windows the ask.audio.academy sub-page displays correctly.


----------



## HeliaVox (Dec 11, 2019)

I had so many problems using the ask audio academy page wih my browers, I enventually had to stop out of frustration. Ask audio never got back to me about any of the issues I reported. It's such a shame, cause I really like their setup of courses over there.


----------



## EdwardG (Dec 12, 2019)

HeliaVox said:


> I had so many problems using the ask audio academy page wih my browers, I enventually had to stop out of frustration. Ask audio never got back to me about any of the issues I reported. It's such a shame, cause I really like their setup of courses over there.



Thanks for the response. That helped.


----------

